# Umzug ohne Rechner auszuschalten

## tuxian

Hallo,

da meine Gentoo-Kiste jetzt schon ca. 120 Tage ohne reboot läuft und ich sie wegen des in einer Woche anstehenden Umzugs nicht ausschalten will hab ich mir einen Spannungswandler fürs Auto gekauft.

Denn die USV hält nur ca. 1 Stunde aber die Fahrt dauert ca. 1,5 Stunden.

Also ich trage USV plus PC (beides wie ein Stein schwer, ich trage den Rechner und jemand anderer die USV) zum Auto und schließe dann die USV an den Sinus-Wandler an.

Müsste doch so klappen oder?

Damit sich das Netzkabel nicht irrtümlich aus der Buchse der USV oder des Netzteils des PCs löst werde ich das Netzkabel USV- und PC-seitig mit ein paar Tropfen Superkleber sichern.

Das ganze müsste doch so klappen oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

OMG. Bekloppt oder was?  :Wink: 

Ich würde den Superkleber weg lassen, und den Rechner ausschalten, was gibt es für einen richtigen Grund ihn anzubehalten?

Tobi

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Desktop Festplatten haben es gerne wenn sie im laufendem

betrieb "durchgeschüttelt" werden. Es kann ganz gut möglich

sein das du in deiner neuen Wohnung denn Rechner trotzdem

ausschalten musst (vielleicht macht er das auch bei defekter

Hardware selber) um Hardware zu wechseln. Besser und

sehr wahrscheinlich auch billiger wird es sein wenn du ihn in

deiner alten Wohnung ausschaltest.

MfG

----------

## hoschi

Schick in doch in den Standby-Modus oder Hibernate, das gilt noch als eingeschaltet. Natuerlich sollte er dann auch wieder aufwachen   :Confused: 

----------

## tuxian

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> OMG. Bekloppt oder was? 
> 
> Ich würde den Superkleber weg lassen, und den Rechner ausschalten, was gibt es für einen richtigen Grund ihn anzubehalten?
> 
> Tobi

 

Es geht mir einfach um das Prinzip und um die Machbarkeit.

----------

## tuxian

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Desktop Festplatten haben es gerne wenn sie im laufendem
> 
> betrieb "durchgeschüttelt" werden. Es kann ganz gut möglich
> ...

 

Beim letzten Umzug war der Rechner ausgeschalten und kurz darauf waren 2 Festplatten kaputt.

Keine Ahnung ob das mit der Fahrt davor zusammengehängt hat denn sie waren auch nie gut gekühlt.

Aber dass die Festplatten eventuell Probleme machen könnten ist mir klar.

Darf ich halt in keine Schlaglöcher fahren.

Sicherung machen ich ohnehin regelmäßig auf eine andere Festplatte.

Aber die Sicherung werd ich noch zusätzlich auf eine DVD brennen.

----------

## tuxian

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Schick in doch in den Standby-Modus oder Hibernate, das gilt noch als eingeschaltet. Natuerlich sollte er dann auch wieder aufwachen  

 

An das habe ich schon gedacht, nur fehlt mir /proc/acpi/sleep, d.h. ich habe wohl keine Unterstützung dafür im Kernel obwohl ich ACPI aktiviert habe.

Ich glaub ich hab das im BIOS deaktiviert weil er ja immer läuft.

Außerdem funktioniert das beim Notebook nicht einmal ordentlich, der Standby-Modus schon aber Hibernate nicht.

Hab aber auch noch nicht software-suspend probiert.

----------

## l3u

Das wär's mir trotzdem nicht wert ;-)

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Darf ich halt in keine Schlaglöcher fahren.

 

Das geht auch nicht um Schlaglöcher. Wenn du mal

überlegst das deine Festplatten ~ 7-15k umdrehungen

machen/können ...

Wenn du ein alten Rechner besitzt den du nicht mehr

benötigst trage den doch mal angeschaltet durch deine Wohnung bzw.

schüttel ihn mal etwas und achte auf die Geräusche der Platte[n]. Ist

zwar schon Jahre her aber an die Geräusche der Platte kann ich

mich noch erinnern als wen es Gestern war.

MfG

----------

## tuxian

 *Quote:*   

> 2.10.5.1 Operating shock
> 
> These drives comply with the performance levels specified in this document
> 
> when subjected to a maximum operating shock of 63 Gs based on half-sine
> ...

 

Ist aus dem Datenblatt.

Sollte also schon etwas aushalten oder?

Die Systemfestplatte ist außerdem in einer Box die gedämmt ist.

Sollte auch ein bißchen helfen Stöße abzufangen.

----------

## -azuresky-

FREAK  :Cool:  !!!

ich liebe solch bekloppte menschen - ehrlich   :Very Happy: 

wär schade, wenn was dabei draufgeht - viel glück dabei!

scnr - tomsky

----------

## pablo_supertux

ich bin auch ein Fan von uptimes, ich mach auch reboot von meinen Servern, wenn es keine andere Wahl gibt, wie bei Kernel Update, aber ich glaube, du gehst schon viel zu weit. Du opferst möglicherweise deine Festplatten und ihre Inhalten wegen 120 Tagen uptime? Das wäre mir nie Wert. Transportiere doch deinen Rechner ausgeschaltet, dann kannst du wieder ruhiger schlafen   :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

Hmm.... das wäre doch mal ein guter Grund für eine Abstimmung! Aber mal ehrlich.... 120 Tage ist nichts...... Mein aktueller uptime Rekord waren 530 Tage.... Der Server stand natürlich in einer sicheren Umgebung, in der weit und breit kein Hacker zu sehen war. Aber einen Datenverlust für 120 Tage riskieren....

PS: Schau doch mal in die Kerel Sources... Da kannst du nach dem Reboot einen Uptime von +120 Tagen einstellen *fg*  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

also wenns jetzt 1200+ Tage Uptime wären würd ich das noch verstehen, aber bei 120? Ist nun wirklich noch nix besonderes  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Wenn Dir die Uptime so wichtig ist, zieh halt nicht um.   :Razz: 

SCNR

----------

## tuxian

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ich bin auch ein Fan von uptimes, ich mach auch reboot von meinen Servern, wenn es keine andere Wahl gibt, wie bei Kernel Update, aber ich glaube, du gehst schon viel zu weit. Du opferst möglicherweise deine Festplatten und ihre Inhalten wegen 120 Tagen uptime? Das wäre mir nie Wert. Transportiere doch deinen Rechner ausgeschaltet, dann kannst du wieder ruhiger schlafen  

 

Wenn ich ihn abschalte ist die uptime wieder bei Null.

So habe ich wenigstens eine Chance die uptime zu erhalten, wenn wirklich eine HD stirbt kauf ich halt eine neue, was solls.Last edited by tuxian on Fri May 26, 2006 9:58 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## tuxian

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Hmm.... das wäre doch mal ein guter Grund für eine Abstimmung! Aber mal ehrlich.... 120 Tage ist nichts...... Mein aktueller uptime Rekord waren 530 Tage.... Der Server stand natürlich in einer sicheren Umgebung, in der weit und breit kein Hacker zu sehen war. Aber einen Datenverlust für 120 Tage riskieren....
> 
> PS: Schau doch mal in die Kerel Sources... Da kannst du nach dem Reboot einen Uptime von +120 Tagen einstellen *fg* 

 

Meinst du das ernst?

Glaub nicht dass es so eine Option gibt.

Wenn man so denkt dass 120 Tage nichts sind, dann kommt man nie auf eine wirklich hohe.

----------

## tuxian

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> also wenns jetzt 1200+ Tage Uptime wären würd ich das noch verstehen, aber bei 120? Ist nun wirklich noch nix besonderes 

 

Ja aber auf der anderen Seite müsste ich dann wieder 120 Tage warten bis ich soweit wie jetzt bin.

Außerdem würde ich das auch bei einer Uptime von 30 Tage machen weil es mir einfach ums Prinzip und die Machbarkeit geht.

----------

## LL0rd

 *tuxian wrote:*   

>  *LL0rd wrote:*   Hmm.... das wäre doch mal ein guter Grund für eine Abstimmung! Aber mal ehrlich.... 120 Tage ist nichts...... Mein aktueller uptime Rekord waren 530 Tage.... Der Server stand natürlich in einer sicheren Umgebung, in der weit und breit kein Hacker zu sehen war. Aber einen Datenverlust für 120 Tage riskieren....
> 
> PS: Schau doch mal in die Kerel Sources... Da kannst du nach dem Reboot einen Uptime von +120 Tagen einstellen *fg*  
> 
> Meinst du das ernst?
> ...

 

Sicher, dass es ein Linux Server ist und keine Windows Kiste??  :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT://

PS: Schonmal was davon gehört, dass man in einem Post auf mehrere Beiträge antworten kann?

----------

## tuxian

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wenn Dir die Uptime so wichtig ist, zieh halt nicht um.  
> 
> SCNR

 

Umziehen tue ich weil:

1.) ich nun innerhalb der Firma den Dienstort ändern kann der dann wieder dort ist woher ich herkomme...

2.) ... und ich dann auch ein paar xxx Eier mehr verdiene was beim jetzigen Dienstort nicht möglich gewesen wäre (keine  

     freie höhere Postition für Aufstieg).

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicher, dass es ein Linux Server ist und keine Windows Kiste?? 

 

Ja bin ich.

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Schonmal was davon gehört, dass man in einem Post auf mehrere Beiträge antworten kann?

 

Ja weiß ich nur muss ich dann die quote-Tags herumkopieren.Last edited by tuxian on Fri May 26, 2006 9:59 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Genone

 *tuxian wrote:*   

>  *LL0rd wrote:*   Hmm.... das wäre doch mal ein guter Grund für eine Abstimmung! Aber mal ehrlich.... 120 Tage ist nichts...... Mein aktueller uptime Rekord waren 530 Tage.... Der Server stand natürlich in einer sicheren Umgebung, in der weit und breit kein Hacker zu sehen war. Aber einen Datenverlust für 120 Tage riskieren....
> 
> PS: Schau doch mal in die Kerel Sources... Da kannst du nach dem Reboot einen Uptime von +120 Tagen einstellen *fg*  
> 
> Meinst du das ernst?
> ...

 

Das ist ein trivialer Kernelpatch (der "0" durch ne andere Zahl ersetzt).

----------

## tuxian

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist ein trivialer Kernelpatch (der "0" durch ne andere Zahl ersetzt).

 

Ja will aber nicht schummeln.

Außerdem glaube ich nicht das uptime-project.net damit mitspielt.

----------

## LL0rd

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja will aber nicht schummeln.
> 
> Außerdem glaube ich nicht das uptime-project.net damit mitspielt.

 

Uuuuuuund woher sollten die das erfahren???

----------

## tuxian

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

>  *tuxian wrote:*   
> 
> Ja will aber nicht schummeln.
> 
> Außerdem glaube ich nicht das uptime-project.net damit mitspielt. 
> ...

 

K.A.

Aber mir gehts primär eben um die Machbarkeit.

----------

## mrsteven

Ach diese alberne Jagd nach Uptimes... Wenn man den Rechner nicht braucht, macht man ihn aus... Oder wer lässt den Motor seines Autos über Nacht an, nur um damit angeben zu können, wie toll der Motor doch läuft? Sorry, aber ich finde es sinnlos...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Und jetzt mach ich mich lieber mal aus dem Staub...

----------

## blu3bird

Was kann man sich denn für ne hohe Uptime kaufen? Kriegt man da pro Tag 10 oder wie?

----------

## tuxian

Es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Machbarkeit.

----------

## LL0rd

Ich habe da vieleicht eine Idee.......

Du fährst zum nächsten Bahnhof und fragst da nach Vitamin K. Nimm lieber das flüssige Zeugs. Dann nimmst du das an dem Tag, an dem du umziehst. Dein Kumpel macht dann den rest. Er wird den Server herunterfahren, den Kernel Patchen, dich in deine neue Wohnung fahren und dort wieder alles anschließen und hochfahren.

Das wäre doch was, nech??

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich ihn abschalte ist die uptime wieder bei Null.
> 
> So habe ich wenigstens eine Chance die uptime zu erhalten, wenn wirklich eine HD stirbt kauf ich halt eine neue, was solls.

 

mir doch egal, mach doch was du willst, ist nicht mein Geld. Ich sag nur eins, wie krank muss man sein, wenn man freiwilig Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißt, nur weil es um die "Machbarkeit" geht   :Rolling Eyes: . Die Uptimes bedeuten gar nichts, deine sinnlose Jagd nach der uptime Tagen ist nicht normal.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich sag nur eins, wie krank muss man sein, wenn man freiwilig Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißt, nur weil es um die "Machbarkeit" geht  .

 

Frage: Wer bist du, dass du dir herausnehmen darfst jemanden auf diese Weise zu beurteilen? Ohne die "Sinnhaftigkeit" dieses Vorhabens zu beurteilen: Gibts denn irgendwo eine Regel, dass man "krank" ist, wenn man so etwas versucht?

Wer keine Vorschläge hat sollte lieber nicht posten als hier beleidigend zu werden   :Evil or Very Mad: 

*sorry-for-interrupting*

----------

## misterjack

sinnlos. echt. anstatt auf den threadersteller wegen der scheiß uptime rumzuhacken würde ich auch lieber tipps lesen. ist doch nen kewles projekt. wer was dagegen hat, möchte ab sofort bitte seinen schreibdrang zurückhalten! lasst es einfach sein, es geht um die machbarkeit und nicht um irgendwelche sinnlosen hirndämlichen grundsatzdiskussionen. die könnt ihr im irc führen, echtmal.

----------

## l3u

<protz>

Ich hattemale ne Uptime von 7 Tagen, als ich ein riesen Update mit KDE neu kompilieren und so nem Kram auf meinem Pentium II mit 333 MHz gemacht hab!

</protz>

Okay, Ernst beiseite. Zum Thema Machbarkeit: Ich würde mir nen 7,5-tonner Laster mieten. Da würd ich dann ein Stromaggregat reinstellen, damit man so nen Scheiß wie Bordspannung für den Computer verwenden nicht machen muß. Nicht vergessen, die Abgase nach außen zu leiten! Danach wird dann der heilige Computer mit Spanngurten genau in der Mitte des Lasters fixiert -- also aus allen vier Ecken ein Spanngurt ziehen. So schwebt er in der Mitte und selbst ein Schlagloch-Schlag wird abgefangen! Beim Schließen der Ladeklappe nochmal kurz die leicht schimmernde Uptime-Aura begutachten, und los geht's!

Das ist ein durchaus ernstgemeinter Vorschlag! Wenn's so wichtig ist, daß der Computer immer läuft, dann muß man eben auch ein bißchen was dafür zahlen!

----------

## franzf

Kennst du auf der Strecke zum neuen Ort irgendwelche Leute?

Dann könntest du ja Zwischenstopps einlegen und deine USV bei denen wieder aufladen.

Sollte wohl das Einfachste sein...

Falls nicht, evtl Raststätten oder sonst was finden und anzapfen ^^

Dann musst du nur noch hoffen dass die ANgabe des Herstellers mit 1h Akkulaufzeit stimmt... (oder hastes schon selber getestet?)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## bladus

Kann man eigentlich eine USV mit einer USV betreiben?

Wenn ja, dann könntest du dich mal nach einer billigen umsehen  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> sinnlos. echt. anstatt auf den threadersteller wegen der scheiß uptime rumzuhacken würde ich auch lieber tipps lesen. ist doch nen kewles projekt. wer was dagegen hat, möchte ab sofort bitte seinen schreibdrang zurückhalten! lasst es einfach sein, es geht um die machbarkeit und nicht um irgendwelche sinnlosen hirndämlichen grundsatzdiskussionen. die könnt ihr im irc führen, echtmal.

 

Danke  :Wink: 

 *Libby wrote:*   

> <protz>
> 
> Ich hattemale ne Uptime von 7 Tagen, als ich ein riesen Update mit KDE neu kompilieren und so nem Kram auf meinem Pentium II mit 333 MHz gemacht hab!
> 
> </protz>
> ...

 

Ist kein schlechter Vorschlag nur sicher zu teuer.

Außerdem ist der Wechselrichter schon bestellt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kennst du auf der Strecke zum neuen Ort irgendwelche Leute?
> 
> Dann könntest du ja Zwischenstopps einlegen und deine USV bei denen wieder aufladen.
> 
> Sollte wohl das Einfachste sein...
> ...

 

Nein nicht wirklich.

Ich habe schon daran gedacht Zwischenstops zu machen nur braucht die USV einige Stunden bis sie wieder aufgeladen ist und die Zeit habe ich nicht.

Laut Hersteller läuft sie viel kürzer aber da mit mehr Last, habe sie überdimensioniert.

Hat über 1000W aber es hängen max. 120W dran.

Dann läuft sie wirklich eine Stunde, habe ich getestet und beim letzten Stromausfall ist sie gute 40 Minuten gelaufen:

```
Mar 18 11:17:13 nemesis upsmon[12080]: UPS server@localhost on battery

Mar 18 11:58:21 nemesis upsmon[12080]: UPS server@localhost on line power
```

 *bladus wrote:*   

> Kann man eigentlich eine USV mit einer USV betreiben?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann könntest du dich mal nach einer billigen umsehen 

 

Finde ich keine gute Idee denn wenn ich auf z.b. 2h das ganze dann auslege und dann steh ich im Stau und brache 2,5h dann hab ich Pech gehabt.

So hängt das ganze am Bordnetz und ich könnte damit z.b. nach Kroatien fahren.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaube, dass es reicht, wenn du langsam fährst, und dir die Kiste auf nen großen Schaumgummi Klotz legst, und sie dann hinten in den Fond auf die Bank legst. Damit hast du dann doppelte Polsterung. Und durch die große Dämpfung hast du auch keine extremen Spitzen an Stößen, sondern eher ein langsames Pendeln, und das sollte gehen...

Hey, mir fällt grad das perfekte ein: Schalt die Platten doch aus? 

Dann hast du alles so, wie du magst. Die Uptime läuft prima, und es kann nix kaputt gehen, weil es ja so ist, wie wenn du ihn ausgeschaltet transportierst...

Wünsche dir echt viel Glück.

Bitte schreib doch mal, ob es geklappt hast, und wenn du ne raffinierte Konstruktion hast, dann mach doch mal nen Foto davon  :Smile: 

Ciao

Tobi

----------

## tuxian

Ja habe ich eh so vor. 

Die SATA-Platte werd ich rausnehmen, die IDE-Platte auf der das System ist wird auch nicht viel laufen (dank laptop-mode).

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also wenn du mit dem Auto durch die Wiener Autobahnen...aehm..Stehspuren fahren musst, dann hoffe ich, dass du das Autofahren im Griff hast. So wie da die Taxifahrer immer reindrängen wirst du bestimmt mehr als einmal schroff bremsen müssen. Und das wird deine HD's bestimmt nicht freuen...

Und als ich das letzte mal drumherum gefahren bin, sind wir von einer gepflasterten Strasse in die nächste gefahren. Da hoffe ich dann mal, dass du irgend was teueres fährst wo du im inneren nichts von diesen Vibrationen spürst.

Ich würde für solch ein durchgeknalltes und sinnloses Unterfangen folgendermassen vorgehen:

Zu Hause (Vorbereitung)

1.) Jeder nicht benötigte Dienst wird gestoppt (Apache, samba, metalog, cron, etc.). Dadurch hast du schonmal weniger Festplattenzugriffe.

2.) Führe ifconfig von Hand aus und deaktiviere alle Netzwerkkarten im Server. Ev. auch die Module der NIC Treiber mit rmmod entfernen.

3.) Entferne ALLE nicht benötigten Module auf deinem System mit rmmod.

4.) Kaufe dir eine Harddisk Aufhängung um die 10Euro, welche die HD vom Gehäuserahmen löst. Dadurch werden Schwingungen und Vibrationen gedämpft. Die Aufhängung kannst du während des Betriebes einbauen, sofern das IDE/Stromkabel lange genug ist. Am besten machst du das zu zweit. Jemand hält die HD und der andere bringt den Stabilisator an. Bedingt natürlich, dass du genügend 5 1/4'' Slot's übrig hast!

5.) Setze mit hdparam -S 4 den Standbymode deiner HD auf 20Sekunden. Dadurch wird der Motor der HD nach 20s inaktivität abgeschaltet. Du kannst zwar auch -S 1 (=5s) verwenden, aber das macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn.

6.) Kurz bevor du gehst kannst du mit hdparm -y die HD "händisch" in den sleep Mode bringen.

Transport

7.) Einige Tage vor dem Umzug würde ich mir eine Route zusammenstellen. Die Route solltest du UNBEDINGT vorher einmal abfahren um keine Ueberraschungen wie Umleitungen, Aufgerissene Strassen mit Schlaglöchern etc. zu erleben. Kriterien für ein ideale route wären:

- möglichst wenig Ampeln.

- möglichst wenig starke Kurven.

- möglichst nur asphaltierte Strasse.

- möglichst konstante Fahrgeschwindigkeit (besser 20km mit 50km/h als 2Km 100, 5km 80 etc.)

8.) Setze den Ueberführungstermin möglichst auf eine Zeit an, wo es wenig bis keinen Verkehr hat (04:00 Uhr Morgens?)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## LL0rd

9) Such dir zwei weitere Fahrzeuge und montiere auf diesen ein "Gefahrentransport" Schild. Einer fährt Voraus, der andere hinterher

----------

## tuxian

Ad 1.)

Werd ein "init 1" machen und schaun was dann noch läuft, dann ggfs. noch Dienste / Prozesse manuell beenden.

Ad 2. und 3.)

Ist das so wichtig, werden darduch die Plattenzugriffe wirklich vermindert?

Ad 4.)

Wird nicht möglich sein da die IDE-Systemplatte in einer wassergekühlten Box ist die ich nur entfernen kann wenn ich die Schläuche zuvor abstecke.

Ad 5. und 6.)

Ist dafür denn nicht app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools ideal?

Ad 7. und 8.)

Ich fahre fast nur Autobahn, ich habe keine einige Ampel und auch keine gepflasterten Strasse.

Habe vor es Sa Abend, Nacht zu machen.

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Kiste, die erste zwei sind von heute, die restlichen schon ca. zwei Jahre alt: http://www.layr.at/gallery/album10

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> 9) Such dir zwei weitere Fahrzeuge und montiere auf diesen ein "Gefahrentransport" Schild. Einer fährt Voraus, der andere hinterher

 

Das kostet sicher zuviel.

Die Route: http://tinyurl.com/o6qyt

----------

## LL0rd

http://www.layr.at/gallery/album10/cimg0197?full=1

Sehe ich da wirklich Rost??

----------

## tuxian

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> http://www.layr.at/gallery/album10/cimg0197?full=1
> 
> Sehe ich da wirklich Rost??

 

Ja das ist aber nur die Grundplatte zum Entkoppeln.

Die ist rostig weil die auf der alten Pumpe drauf war und diese Pumpe eine Zeit lang eine Tauchpumpe war.

Die jetzige Pumpe war noch nie unter Wasser.

Sonst rostet nix  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

ich würde mir, wie die meisten anderen hier auch, riesige Sorgen um die Platten machen. Auf jeden Fall solltest du deinen Rechner super gut Polstern und die Platten in deinem Rechner absolut wagerecht ausrichten. Zudem musst du verhindern das es irgendeinen Plattenzugriff während der Fahrt gibt. Nur wenn die Platte wagerecht lagert und sich die Schreib/Lese-Köpfe in ihrer Ruheposition befinden kann die Platte erschütterungen überstehen. Sie kann - muss aber nicht!  :Wink: 

Nur so am Rande: Server, und vor allem Disk-Arrays, werden nie im laufenden Betrieb transportiert. Sie werden abgeschaltet, die Disk-Array in vorgeheizten und isolierten Kisten verpackt und dann möglichst schnell zu ihrem neuen Standort transportiert. Und zum Thema Uptime: Eine hohe Uptime , speziell bei Servern, ist kein coolness Faktor - sondern zeugt von unfähigen oder faulen Administratoren. Wenn es dir wirklich um die Machbarkeit geht - bitte. Wenn es dir im Grunde aber doch um die Uptime geht, dann überdenke dein Handeln nochmals. Die bei uptime-project und anderen gelisteten Server/Rechner sind jedenfalls nicht cool, sondern in erster Linie eine besonders willkommende Spielwiese für werdende Hacker.  :Wink: 

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## LL0rd

[quote="Hilefoks"]Und zum Thema Uptime: Eine hohe Uptime , speziell bei Servern, ist kein coolness Faktor - sondern zeugt von unfähigen oder faulen Administratoren. Wenn es dir wirklich um die Machbarkeit geht - bitte. Wenn es dir im Grunde aber doch um die Uptime geht, dann überdenke dein Handeln nochmals. Die bei uptime-project und anderen gelisteten Server/Rechner sind jedenfalls nicht cool, sondern in erster Linie eine besonders willkommende Spielwiese für werdende Hacker.  :Wink: 

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Hmm.... das wäre doch mal ein guter Grund für eine Abstimmung! Aber mal ehrlich.... 120 Tage ist nichts...... Mein aktueller uptime Rekord waren 530 Tage.... Der Server stand natürlich in einer sicheren Umgebung, in der weit und breit kein Hacker zu sehen war. Aber einen Datenverlust für 120 Tage riskieren.... 

 

Ja, das ist ja auch das, was ich nicht verstehen kann. Meine Kiste mit den 500 Tagen uptime stand in einer sicheren umgebung und war "NUR" ein Fileserver. Der Grund, wieso die Kiste nicht ausgeschaltet wurde, war irgendein Hardware Fehler. Das Bios hat die Platten im Rechner bei einem Reboot nur ab und zu erkannt. Ich konnte zwar das Handeln des Serverbesitzers nicht wirklich verstehen, aber er hat sich einen zweiten Notfallserver angeschafft, anstatt den ersten auszutauschen (oder zumindest das Board). Es est aber sein Brei. 

Die Kiste lief wie gesagt afaik 511 Tage, bevor die Systemplatte den Geist aufgab. ABER: Das ding war nicht an das Internet angeschlossen und vor dem Server war eine Firewall. Ein 2.4.1x er Kernel ist in dem heutigen Internet mit Script Kiddies nicht wirklich gut aufgehoben.

----------

## Hossie

Solange in der Rangliste Windows vor Linux liegt, ist das doch egal oder...   :Confused: 

----------

## bladus

 *Hossie wrote:*   

> Solange in der Rangliste Windows vor Linux liegt, ist das doch egal oder...  

 

Muss man bei Windows nicht nach jedem Patch neustarten? Die Kiste ist also seit 4 Jahren ungepatched?  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

 *bladus wrote:*   

>  *Hossie wrote:*   Solange in der Rangliste Windows vor Linux liegt, ist das doch egal oder...   
> 
> Muss man bei Windows nicht nach jedem Patch neustarten? Die Kiste ist also seit 4 Jahren ungepatched? 

 

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.

Finde das aber keine Kunst.

Der Client für uptime-project.net ist sicher das einzige Program das darauf installiert wurde.

----------

## hoschi

 *tuxian wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Schick in doch in den Standby-Modus oder Hibernate, das gilt noch als eingeschaltet. Natuerlich sollte er dann auch wieder aufwachen   
> 
> An das habe ich schon gedacht, nur fehlt mir /proc/acpi/sleep, d.h. ich habe wohl keine Unterstützung dafür im Kernel obwohl ich ACPI aktiviert habe.
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab das im BIOS deaktiviert weil er ja immer läuft.
> ...

 

Schade, so haettest du im Suspend-Modus nur 10% des Energieverbrauches gehabt.

Standby = S3 = Suspend (RAM)

Ruhezustand = S4 = Hibernate (HDD)

Die jeweils letzte Bezeichnung ist "korrekt", ich will net klugscheissen aber um die Begriffe herscht immer ein heilloses Durcheinander.

Wie lange kann ein 2.4er Kernel noch am Stueck laufen? Zwei Jahre, dann wird doch irgend ein 32Bit Limit erreicht?

PS: Hossie, du hast dich doch nur registriert um mich auch nerven zu koennen wenn ich nicht im pOT bin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

Würde Suspend-To-Disk überhaupt gelten? Wird wirklich der vorherige Kernel wieder geladen, oder nur ein Image mit den Prozessen? Beim Resume lädt ja zumindest erstmal ein neuer Kernel. Kenne mich mit den Interna leider nicht so gut aus, aber wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen ob da ein neuer Kernel geladen wird oder der neue Kernel irgendwie an den alten "übergibt".

----------

## LunX

Einfach zur neuen Wohnung ohne PC fahren genug Kabel mit nehmen dort inne Steckdose stecken und wieder zurück Fahren Kabel an PC ran und los.

----------

## hoschi

Mit anderen Worten, er soll Schumacher morgen nicht ausbremsen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxian

Jetzt hab ich eh auch noch ein anderes Problem.

Hab heute mal ein /etc/init.d/laptop-mode testweise gemacht und da hat sich der vmware-vmx verabschiedet.

Ist nun ein Zombie.

Wäre mir eigentlich egal wenn weiter sonst nichts wäre nur kann ich den vmware-Server jetzt nicht mehr starten.

----------

## Genone

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wie lange kann ein 2.4er Kernel noch am Stueck laufen? Zwei Jahre, dann wird doch irgend ein 32Bit Limit erreicht?

 

Du meinst weil die Zeit als 32 Bit int gespeichert wird? Das dauert noch ne Weile, IIRC ist die Grenze da erst 2039 erreicht.

----------

## dakjo

Gott muss lieben dumme Menschen. Er machen soviele davon.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Du meinst weil die Zeit als 32 Bit int gespeichert wird? Das dauert noch ne Weile, IIRC ist die Grenze da erst 2039 erreicht.

 

Der Vollständigkeit wegen: 19. Januar 2038 03:14:07 UTC ist die 'höchstmögliche 32bit Unixtime'  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Na, zum Glück gibt's bis dahin nur noch 64-Bit-Prozessoren! Bei denen ist ja dann auch ein Int 64 Bit lang, oder? Dann können wir ja noch laaang die Sekunden seit 1970 zählen ;-)

EDIT:

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> Technisch betrachtet behebt die 64-Bit-Umstellung das Zeitstempelproblem nicht endgültig, sondern das Jahr-2038-Problem wird um etwa 290 Milliarden Jahre in die Zukunft verschoben.

 

lol ich würd da trotzdem mal von "behoben" sprechen ;-)

----------

## tuxian

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *tuxian wrote:*    *LL0rd wrote:*   Hmm.... das wäre doch mal ein guter Grund für eine Abstimmung! Aber mal ehrlich.... 120 Tage ist nichts...... Mein aktueller uptime Rekord waren 530 Tage.... Der Server stand natürlich in einer sicheren Umgebung, in der weit und breit kein Hacker zu sehen war. Aber einen Datenverlust für 120 Tage riskieren....
> 
> PS: Schau doch mal in die Kerel Sources... Da kannst du nach dem Reboot einen Uptime von +120 Tagen einstellen *fg*  
> 
> Meinst du das ernst?
> ...

 

Kannst du bitte den Patch posten?

----------

## Genone

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Kannst du bitte den Patch posten?

 

```
--- info.c   2006-05-28 14:22:00.000000000 +0200

+++ info.c   2006-03-13 10:14:14.000000000 +0100

@@ -20,7 +20,7 @@

    memset((char *)&val, 0, sizeof(struct sysinfo));

 

    cli();

+   val.uptime = jiffies / HZ + 3600;

-   val.uptime = jiffies / HZ;

 

    val.loads[0] = avenrun[0] << (SI_LOAD_SHIFT - FSHIFT);

    val.loads[1] = avenrun[1] << (SI_LOAD_SHIFT - FSHIFT);

```

Gut möglich dass das für 2.6 nicht passt, Konzept ist aber dasselbe (und ein grep -ri uptime /usr/src/linux/kernel ist ja nun nicht sooooo schwer).

----------

## tuxian

```
root@nemesis: pts/2: 29 files 20Mb -> grep -ri uptime /usr/src/linux/kernel

/usr/src/linux/kernel/acct.c:   struct timespec uptime;

/usr/src/linux/kernel/acct.c:   do_posix_clock_monotonic_gettime(&uptime);

/usr/src/linux/kernel/acct.c:   run_time = (u64)uptime.tv_sec*NSEC_PER_SEC + uptime.tv_nsec;

/usr/src/linux/kernel/timer.c:          val.uptime = tp.tv_sec + (tp.tv_nsec ? 1 : 0);

/usr/src/linux/kernel/fork.c:unsigned long total_forks; /* Handle normal Linux uptimes. */
```

Das kommt da raus.

Die info.c gibts nur in ./sound/core/info.c.

In der timer.c gibts da folgendes Code-Block:

```
                getnstimeofday(&tp);

                tp.tv_sec += wall_to_monotonic.tv_sec;

                tp.tv_nsec += wall_to_monotonic.tv_nsec;

                if (tp.tv_nsec - NSEC_PER_SEC >= 0) {

                        tp.tv_nsec = tp.tv_nsec - NSEC_PER_SEC;

                        tp.tv_sec++;

                }

                val.uptime = tp.tv_sec + (tp.tv_nsec ? 1 : 0);

                val.loads[0] = avenrun[0] << (SI_LOAD_SHIFT - FSHIFT);

                val.loads[1] = avenrun[1] << (SI_LOAD_SHIFT - FSHIFT);

                val.loads[2] = avenrun[2] << (SI_LOAD_SHIFT - FSHIFT);

                val.procs = nr_threads;

        } while (read_seqretry(&xtime_lock, seq));

        si_meminfo(&val);

        si_swapinfo(&val);
```

Berechnet der die uptime?

Kenn mich da nicht so aus, k.A. was ich da ändern sollte.

----------

## tuxian

Hab heute mal die SATA-Platte abgesteckt (ohne unmounten - war nicht möglich) und hatte überhaupt keine Probleme.

Mich hat gewundert das nicht einmal was davon mit dmesg oder in der /var/log/messages zu sehen war.

----------

## Anarcho

Das ist ja auch kein Wunder denn die Hotplug Funktionalität für SATA im Kernel ist nur rudimentär vorbereitet und dein Controller wird das wahrscheinlich auch nicht unterstützen. 

Es kann also auch sein das das wieder einstecken nicht klappt.

Aber warum du die überhaupt abgesteckt hast ist mir ein Rätsel. Entweder ganz aus oder alles an lassen sonst hast musst du am Ende nur wegen der abgestöpselten Platte neu booten.

----------

## tuxian

Ich habs nur zum Testen gemacht.

Überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt.

Hab danach auch wieder problemlos darauf zugreifen können!

Wenn es der Controller nicht unterstützen würde hätte es wohl nicht funktioniert!

Dass - wenn es nicht geklappt hätte - ich neu booten hätte müssen ist mir schon klar!

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin der Meinung, Ihr macht Euch zuviel Sorgen wegen der Festplatten. Wenn der Rechner gepolstert ist, sollte das kein Problem sein. Die Beschleunigungskräfte beim Bremsen sind gering im Vergleich dazu wenn der Rechner einem harten Stoß in irgendeiner Form ausgesetzt würde. Und soetwas läßt sich durch Dämpfung leicht auffangen. Im Übrigen kommt es den Platten erheblich zugute, wenn sich noch eingebaut sind, weil die Masse der Gehäuses damit verbunden ist. Jeder von uns hat doch schon mal aus Versehen mit dem Fuß gegen den Rechner getreten sofern dieser unterm Schreibtisch steht. Um derartige Kräfte in einem fahrenden Auto zu erzeugen, müßte man schon beinahe einen Crash bauen. Ich würde empfehlen, das Gerät von einer Person auf dem Schoß transportieren zu lassen und mit beiden Händern festhalten und vorsichtig fahren. Du wirst Dich wundern, wie wenig Sprit Dein Auto verbrauchen kann   :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Berechnet der die uptime?

 

Hmm, da steht was von uptime = ..., würde mal sagen ja.

 *Quote:*   

> Kenn mich da nicht so aus, k.A. was ich da ändern sollte.

 

Ist das wirklich so schwer? Wie gesagt, das Konzept ist das gleiche wie in dem Patch:

aus z = x wird z = x + y

Der einzige Unterschied ist dass x jetzt halt etwas anders aussieht.

----------

## tuxian

Hab es in einer virtuellen Maschine probiert, funktioniert leider nicht.

Habe 

```
val.uptime = tp.tv_sec + (tp.tv_nsec ? 1 : 0);
```

auf 

```
val.uptime = tp.tv_sec + (tp.tv_nsec ? 1 : 0) + 3600;
```

geändert.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Hab es in einer virtuellen Maschine probiert, funktioniert leider nicht.

 

Wozu das herumgespiele? Du wirst den Rechner doch eh transportieren, da brauchst du ja keine Uptime Anpassung   :Cool: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## tuxian

Nur so, um zu sehen dass man sie manipulieren kann.

----------

## slick

Interessante Diskussion... was mich allerdings gerade daran zum grübeln bringt ist ein anderes Problem. OK, angenommen der Rechner steckt in der Steckdose und läuft. Wie bekommt man dann die USV dran? Aber ich habe da gerade was interessantes dazu gefunden: http://www.feyrer.de/Texts/Troja/usv.html

----------

## tuxian

Danke für den Link, auf den bin ich auch schon mal gestoßen.

----------

## hoschi

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Wie lange kann ein 2.4er Kernel noch am Stueck laufen? Zwei Jahre, dann wird doch irgend ein 32Bit Limit erreicht? 
> 
> Du meinst weil die Zeit als 32 Bit int gespeichert wird? Das dauert noch ne Weile, IIRC ist die Grenze da erst 2039 erreicht.

 

Ne, ich glaub es war was anderes - was die Laufzeit an sich beschraenkt hat.

Ist auch egal, ein System ist dann stabil, wenn der erste Ausfall durch vergammelte Hardware verursacht wurde.

----------

## calisti

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren, als es noch keine kaufbaren Festplatten MP3 Player gab einen selbstgebauten Hardware MP3 Player (kein PC) im Auto mit einer stinknormalen Desktop Festplatte. Den Player hatte ich ca. 2 Jahre in Betrieb ohne dass ich im Sommer oder Winter die Platte aus dem Auto genommen hätte, nur zum aufspielen neuer Mp3s. Während des Abspielens wurde die Platte auch dauernd verwendet, also alles ohne sleep modes oder so. Die Platte wurde auch nicht sehr sorgfälltig gelagert, ich hab sie einfach in einem Wechselrahmen auch einer Schaumstoffunterlagen liegen gehabt. Erst gegen Ende stellten sich einige Fehler auf der Platte ein, aber kein Headcrash. Ein Freund von mir machte auch ähnliche Erfahrungen.

Also ich glaube nicht, dass bei normaler 1,5h Fahrt irgendetwas passieren sollte. Zumal du ja auch die Festplattenzugriffe minimieren kannst.

----------

## tuxian

Grade ist der Wechselrichter gekommen.

Habe ich gleich testen müssen:

http://www.layr.at/gallery/album06

Funktioniert einwandfrei, wie man sehen kann werden ca. 150W aufgenommen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Sinnlos! Ich hoffe du hast deinen kernel gepatcht, das der uptime counter nicht überläuft. Zumindest bei 2.4er Kernen ist irgendwo zwischen 450 und 500 tagen der counter übergelaufen. Ohne dieses patch wirst du dich dann in nem jahr sicher fragen obs das wert war, wenn die kiste dann noch läuft. Und deine platten haben hoffentlich keine Journaling Filesysteme, weil sonst kannst du sie nicht oder nur schlecht schlafen legen.

----------

## tuxian

Das Problem mit dem Overflow des Uptime-Counters hat in Kernel 2.6 nie existiert da dies nun ein 64-bit Zähler ist!

Ich habe schon reiserfs aber wenn dann wird sie immer nur kurz laufen.

Werde noch testen wie lange sie ausgeschalten bleibt mit dem laptop-mode.

----------

## tuxian

Heute habe ich einige Zeit getestet wie lange ich es schaffe dass die Festplatte ausgeschalten bleibt, 

Ergebnis eine Stunde!!

Danach habe ich abgebrochen, wäre sicher noch länger möglich gewesen.

Was ich getan habe:

1.)

In der /etc/fstab hatte ich glücklicherweise schon noatime als mount-Parameter gesetzt:

```
/dev/hda2               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0
```

2.)

```
emerge noflushd laptop-mode-tools
```

3.) 

laptop-mode.conf  angepasst:

```
root@nemesis: pts/1: 5 files 4,0Kb -> cat /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf |grep -v "#"| sed -e '/^[ ]*$/d'

VERBOSE_OUTPUT=1

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_BATTERY=1

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC=1

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_WHEN_LID_CLOSED=0

MINIMUM_BATTERY_CHARGE_PERCENT=3

DISABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_CRITICAL_BATTERY_LEVEL=1

HD="/dev/hda"

PARTITIONS="auto /dev/mapper/*"

ASSUME_SCSI_IS_SATA=1

LM_BATT_MAX_LOST_WORK_SECONDS=6000

LM_AC_MAX_LOST_WORK_SECONDS=6000

CONTROL_READAHEAD=1

LM_READAHEAD=3072

NOLM_READAHEAD=128

CONTROL_NOATIME=0

CONTROL_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT=1

LM_AC_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=5

LM_BATT_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=5

NOLM_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=10

CONTROL_HD_POWERMGMT=0

BATT_HD_POWERMGMT=1

LM_AC_HD_POWERMGMT=255

NOLM_AC_HD_POWERMGMT=255

CONTROL_HD_WRITECACHE=0

NOLM_AC_HD_WRITECACHE=1

NOLM_BATT_HD_WRITECACHE=0

LM_HD_WRITECACHE=0

CONTROL_CPU_FREQUENCY=0

BATT_CPU_MAXFREQ=medium

BATT_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

BATT_CPU_GOVERNOR=ondemand

LM_AC_CPU_MAXFREQ=fastest

LM_AC_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

LM_AC_CPU_GOVERNOR=ondemand

NOLM_AC_CPU_MAXFREQ=fastest

NOLM_AC_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

NOLM_AC_CPU_GOVERNOR=performance

CONTROL_CPU_THROTTLING=0

BATT_CPU_THROTTLING=medium

LM_AC_CPU_THROTTLING=medium

NOLM_AC_CPU_THROTTLING=minimum

CONTROL_SYSLOG_CONF=0

LM_AC_SYSLOG_CONF=/etc/syslog-on-ac-with-lm.conf

NOLM_AC_SYSLOG_CONF=/etc/syslog-on-ac-without-lm.conf

BATT_SYSLOG_CONF=/etc/syslog-on-battery.conf

SYSLOG_CONF_SIGNAL_PROGRAM=syslogd

SYSLOG_CONF=/etc/syslog.conf

CONTROL_DPMS_STANDBY=0

BATT_DPMS_STANDBY=300

LM_AC_DPMS_STANDBY=1200

NOLM_AC_DPMS_STANDBY=1200

CONTROL_TERMINAL=0

BATT_TERMINAL_BLANK_MINUTES=2

BATT_TERMINAL_POWERDOWN_MINUTES=1

LM_AC_TERMINAL_BLANK_MINUTES=10

LM_AC_TERMINAL_POWERDOWN_MINUTES=10

NOLM_AC_TERMINAL_BLANK_MINUTES=10

NOLM_AC_TERMINAL_POWERDOWN_MINUTES=50

ENABLE_AUTO_HIBERNATION=0

HIBERNATE_COMMAND=/usr/sbin/hibernate

AUTO_HIBERNATION_BATTERY_CHARGE_PERCENT=2

AUTO_HIBERNATION_ON_CRITICAL_BATTERY_LEVEL=1

CONTROL_START_STOP=1

CONTROL_MOUNT_OPTIONS=1

LM_DIRTY_RATIO=60

NOLM_DIRTY_RATIO=40

LM_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO=1

NOLM_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO=10

DEF_UPDATE=5

DEF_XFS_AGE_BUFFER=15

DEF_XFS_SYNC_INTERVAL=30

DEF_XFS_BUFD_INTERVAL=1

DEF_MAX_AGE=30

XFS_HZ=100

LM_SECONDS_BEFORE_SYNC=2

```

4.)

/etc/conf.d/noflushd angepasst:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/noflushd |grep -v "#"| sed -e '/^[ ]*$/d'

NOFLUSHD_OPTS="-n 1 -t 1 /dev/hda"

```

5.) Starten und testen:

```
echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

/etc/init.d/laptop-mode start

/etc/init.d/noflush start

while [ 1 ]; do if [ "'hdparm -C /dev/hda|grep standby`" == "" ]; then echo "-n running at :"; date; fi; sleep 1; done

```

In der letzen Zeile wird jede Sekunde überprüft ob die Platte läuft und wenn ja dann wird die Zeit ausgegeben, damit kann man dann leicht sehen wann sie eingeschaltet wurde!

----------

## Anarcho

Soweit ich weiss sollte man noflushd und laptop-mode-tools nicht beide laufen lassen, nur laptop-mode-tools sollten reichen, siehe FAQ der Laptop-mode-tools.

----------

## tuxian

Welchen Nachteil hat man wenn beide laufen bzw. was kann passieren?

Werde mal testen ob die Festplatte auch nur mit den laptop-mode-tools eine Stunde ausgeschalten bleibt.

----------

## tuxian

Also noflushd braucht man wirklich nicht.

Hab den Rechner die ganze Nacht mit dem laptop_mode laufen lassen.

Die Festplatte hat sich wirklich nur alle 1h 40min. eingeschaltet für ca. 5 Sekunden, also die Zeit die in der /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf mit der Zeile

```
LM_AC_MAX_LOST_WORK_SECONDS=6000
```

eingestellt wurde.

Ich werde aber die Zeit auf 10000 Sekunden noch hochstellen da die Fahrt ca. 1h 40min. dauert und ich aber auch Zeit zum Ein- und Ausladen brauche.

Kann ich mich auf die Ausgabe von 

```
hdparm -C /dev/hda
```

 verlassen?

Also wenn "standby" ausgegeben wird dass sie wirklich nicht läuft.

Denn durch die Umgebungsgeräusche und da sie in einer Dämmbox ist kann ich nicht hören ob sie läuft bzw. nicht läuft.

----------

## pir187

@Threadstarter: sorry Alter, aber ich raff's net! Machst Du diesen ganzen Zirkus wirklich nur wegen der uptime? Wenn etwas wichtiges auf der Kiste laufen würde, könnte ich es ja noch verstehen. Aber nur wegen einem Rechner, der sowieso die ganze Zeit sinnlos idle läuft? Nee, das ist echt unklar!

Kiste aus, umziehen, Kiste neu booten, fertig. So ein Heckmeck wegen der uptime :O ! Ist das jetzt ein virtueller Schwanzvergleich, welcher Rechner länger sinnlos rumdudelt oder was? So ein Käse!

Sorry, nicht persönlich nehmen. Aber nachdem ich mir alle Posts nun durchgelesen habe, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass die Begründung als Machbarkeitsstudie echt für'n Eimer ist. Aber naja. Wer keine Probleme hat, macht sich welche!

Ich wünsche dann trotzdem mal "Gutes Gelingen", auch wenn ich besseres mit meiner Zeit anzufangen wüßte.

pir187

----------

## furanku

Wenn's nicht klappt:  Hier im Voraus zum Trost ein  paar Bilder  vom Umzug von hera.kernel.org (aka master.kernel.org). Auch der war während des Umzugs ausgeschaltet, und das ist immerhin die "Mutter" aller unserer Systeme  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

http://www.layr.at/gallery/album15

Der Rechner ist jetzt noch im Auto und hängt jetzt am Netz da ich nun bei meinen Eltern bin und erst heute Nachmittag in die Wohnung rein kann. Da die Fahrt erst für heute (Sonntag) angesetzt war und ich noch keine Schlüssel für die neue Wohnung habe habe ich eben einen Zwischenstopp bei meinen Eltern gemacht.

Weiß nicht ob er noch läuft und ob die Festplatte Schaden genommen hat da ich erst heute Nachmittag den Monitor anschließe wenn ich zur neuen Wohnung fahre.

----------

## tuxian

Es hat (wie erwartet) alles problemlos geklappt.

Die Festplatte ist, wie ich heute gesehen habe, gestern vor der Fahrt das letzte Mal gelaufen (bevor ich den laptop-mode aktiviert habe) und war bis heute Nachtmittag ausgeschalten (bis ich den laptop-mode wieder deaktiviert habe (als der Rechner in der neuen Wohnung stand)).

Bilder von heute (mit aktueller uptime) gibts unter: http://www.layr.at/gallery/umzug

----------

## Vortex375

Ah, ich hab's gefunden:

http://www.azet.org/youarenot.gif

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Es hat (wie erwartet) alles problemlos geklappt.

 

Gratuliere zum erfolgreichen Umzug! Finde es gut, dass du den Umzug trotz Unkenrufen durchgezogen hast!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Ebenso Gratulation!

Was mich ein wenig wundert ist die Unterschrift zu diesem Bild http://www.layr.at/gallery/umzug/cimg1647 - "PC und USV im Auto - am nächsten Tag". D.h. der Rechner war 1 Tage lang im Auto an und das haben die Batterien durchgehalten?

EDIT: Aja... ich überlas:

 *Quote:*   

> Der Rechner ist jetzt noch im Auto und hängt jetzt am Netz da ich nun bei meinen Eltern bin und erst heute Nachmittag in die Wohnung rein kann.

 

----------

## Mr.Big

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Finde es gut, dass du den Umzug trotz Unkenrufen durchgezogen hast!
> 
> 

 

ich denke, da hatte er gar keine andere Wahl !?   :Laughing: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Finde es gut, dass du den Umzug trotz Unkenrufen durchgezogen hast!
> 
>  
> 
> ich denke, da hatte er gar keine andere Wahl !?  

 

Naja... für den Umzug blieb ihm wohl keine Wahl. Aber er hätte den Rechner ja auch stromlos transportieren können. Darauf bezog sich meine Gratulation  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

